
Google stops challenging most US warrants for data on overseas servers - chopin
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/feds-google-stops-challenging-most-us-warrants-for-data-on-overseas-servers/
======
LeeHwang
Disappointing, I guess the threats of monopoly busting them have gotten too
real.

